# Sunday Still Available



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like perfect weather this weekend and even on thru the week.

I still have Sunday thru Wednesday open if anyone is looking to book a trip.

Give me a call or text

thanks
Capt Craig Lambert
832-338-4570


----------

